# Nocorode



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Nocorode drainage pipe? Any Zoners ever seen it!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Thought the title was referring to the Flux.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Thought the title was referring to the Flux.


 No it was that old tar paper drainage pipe they used in the 50s and 60s which had no rigidity so it flatten like a pancake overtime! Only seen it once ever up here.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

pilot light said:


> No it was that old tar paper drainage pipe they used in the 50s and 60s which had no rigidity so it flatten like a pancake overtime! Only seen it once ever up here.



Orangeburg.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

South of the border we call it Orangeburg. See it all the stinking time here, most of the sewers in our home town were done in Orangeburg so of course we're seeing failed sewers right and left.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Orangeburg.


 Is that what its called?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> South of the border we call it Orangeburg. See it all the stinking time here, most of the sewers in our home town were done in Orangeburg so of course we're seeing failed sewers right and left.


 That stuff sucks!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

pilot light said:


> That stuff sucks!


That stuff is GREAT !!!
I love digging up a sewer for a spot repair and finding orangburg.
" Sorry Mame we're going to have to replace the whole line."


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That stuff is GREAT !!!
> I love digging up a sewer for a spot repair and finding orangburg.
> " Sorry Mame we're going to have to replace the whole line."


For all my angry rants 5-6 years ago over the DIY "Flipthathome" craze, if I could go back, I'd be encouraging them.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

All of this talk about bad Orangeburg makes me think I may need to replace my 44-year old Orangeburg soon.

Mark


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Wish we had it here in Dallas......


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Orangeburg is what we call it around here, I think my former company still have the tools to bevel the edges.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Wish we had it here in Dallas......


Sorry, I changed it all out while I was there.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Never seen it here. We have clay sewers in the old time houses. Breathing on that stuff funny can cause it to shatter. Tying into clay is tons of fun. Have to bite the bullet and use a side grinder with a diamond blade. The problem is this takes a ton of extra digging. When the ground shifts, the clay breaks. No tar paper pipe though. Must be the fact that most sewers here are 8+ feet underground. Would have long failed if it's as crappy as you say.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That stuff is GREAT !!!
> I love digging up a sewer for a spot repair and finding orangburg.
> " Sorry Mame we're going to have to replace the whole line."


 True good point !


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Manufactured in Orangeburg, NY. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orangeburg_pipe


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

During and immediately after WWII they made an extremely thin wall cast iron pipe that was referred to as "Victory Pipe" for underground use, twenty years later you'd dig it up and the pipe would be completely gone except for the bell ends and the lead used in the joint.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Poly-b ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> All of this talk about bad Orangeburg makes me think I may need to replace my 44-year old Orangeburg soon.
> 
> Mark


You Will! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It also went by the name of Bermico and a few others...

Coal Tar Impregnated Wood Fibre Pipe there are some good articles on it on SewerHistory.org...

If yours is still good god bless you it won't be much longer...:laughing:


----------

